# RawDump 2.1 - experimental dual-layer support



## Dirtie (Feb 2, 2008)

Get it from the download center here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=1769

Has experimental (untested) support for dual-layer games. Also got rid of that silly Wiinja advertisement.

Thanks to WiiNewz for providing the download.


----------



## Pyrate02 (Dec 8, 2009)

Has anyone tested to see if it works with DL disks yet?


----------

